# Expat from hawaii



## NargessDuque (Oct 1, 2013)

Aloha! Im a 23 year old female just newly living in Dubai. I know this question has probably been asked a million times, but I haven't found anything recent. Anyway, anyone have a hard time receiving replies for jobs? I mean i've only been here two weeks and applied to more than 50 jobs in banking,hr and secretarial work but haven't heard a thing back AT ALL. just wondering if its normal. I also have 2 years banking experience in the USA and management and customer service experience for 5 plus years. I also have an american passport. Idk if that matters. Any one else newly living in Dubai going through the same thing? About how long does it take for an employer to respond? any advice would help  Mahalo!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Yes very normal. Your American passport is probably one of the factors that is working against you due to the assumption from employers that you will want a salary higher than what they are willing to pay. You'll have to work very hard at differentiating yourself and showing a potential employer why they should hire you rather than a candidate from the Philippines, India, etc with actual local experience. I'd focus in PA roles for western candidates if I were you.


----------



## NargessDuque (Oct 1, 2013)

ohhh. Thanks so much. Ill try harder. I never thought about that :/


----------



## mac86 (Mar 14, 2013)

Very normal, a friend who moved over had to wait almost two months to hear anything back, was really worried and downhearted and then got 2 interviews in a week from which she got two offers. She is in marketing but think its transferable.

Good luck, sure something will come soon.


----------



## NargessDuque (Oct 1, 2013)

thank you. that gives me some kind of hope  lol im trying as hard as I can. its difficult to stay positive starting over.


----------

